
Simple JavaScript library for drawing ascii tables in the terminal / console - hustcc
https://github.com/hustcc/word-table
======
EJTH
I was looking for something like this a few weeks ago. I do think that
documentation is always nice though, so maybe you should reconsider that.

Also the option to give an array of objects would be nice, so something like
this:

var body = [ {id: "#1", name: "Harry"}, {id: "#2", name: "Sally"} ]

new WordTable(body);

would result in the object keys being used as headers... Just a suggestion :)

------
cZuLi
Simple solution and clear code

